# Furminator Alternate



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

I don't make much money dog grooming in my area. I do always look for new cheaper tools. The furminator is expensive, I always wanted to try one though. But I found a cheaper one! $9.00 for the handle & one blade! $11.00 for different size replacement blades!
http://www.bamboopet.com 

I found mine at Walmart!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh cool, thanks for sharing!!! I have looked at the Furminator too and just have not spent the money on one.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWI have looked at the Furminator too and just have not spent the money on one.


Want mine?







It works better on the cats than the dogs, but I still prefer my undercoat rake on everybody. The furminator just sits in the cat room gathering dust.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You must be kidding!!!! 

That thing has been touted as the "god" of grooming tools for double coated dogs. I have used undercoat rakes for years too. Maybe that is why I never spent the money for the furminator!

Hey the H is doing okay!!! I have been able to reduce the Tylan powder and sometimes stop it. When he flares I put it back and he is better. He is never going to have really sold pooeys I'm afraid. But he is thriving and is 70 pounds now. He is really a sweet pup.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

I think it is great! I can even use this on my black Pug, who has no undercoat, but does shed!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't like my Furminator either!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was at wal-mart today and it was $19 and the replacement blade was $11. I did get an undercoat rake for 4.96 and it is great. Clover, my golden/border x really needed that! I am surprised I went 14 years without one! I brushed her and now have a border/golden puppy from all the fur I raked out~ just need to add eyes!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Laube also has a deshedding tool with interchangeable heads - including combs which act as a rake. Might also be worth a look - way cheaper than the Furminator and some say it works better.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

I looked at the furminator today & it just looks like a flea comb with a handle


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Sure wish I had my $50 back. Just worthless!!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: drkcloud4uI looked at the furminator today & it just looks like a flea comb with a handle


It's actually much finer than a flea comb, it is the equivalent of a #40 clipper (surgical) blade without the top cutter. The other similar tools are also made in much the same way. They do work very well and are much gentler on the dog that trying to use a flea comb for the same purpose.


----------



## Dogrunner (Oct 27, 2006)

I bought a knock off of the furminator (yep, flea comb with a handle) and it works just as well as my co-worker's real deal. I bought mine from a flea market.

I can get the same results using a lice/flea comb. The handle does make it a little easier to do though.


----------



## DocBrown (Jan 19, 2007)

I just bought a furminator last weekend and it definately has been the best tool we've had so far! My boy sheds A LOT and while I haven't seen a DECREASE in shedding yet (granted, its spring!) the tool has pulled out SO much hair, haven't been able to pull that much out with any other tool. Yeah, it definately sucked paying $50 for it... now I wish I had seen this thread ahead of time, I didn't know there were similar tools for cheaper.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Is the Furminator good for long coats? My pup doesn't seem to have an undercoat because she hasn't blown her coat like regular shepherds at this time of year.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I was not impressed with the furminator on my longcoats. I just gave mine away to another board member.


----------



## ceardach (Apr 11, 2008)

My girl has a medium coat, and I found the furminator was great! I tried a whole bunch of other brushes, but they never seemed to get much of the hair out, and she still was shedding by merely petting her. She also had a lot of dander.

Once I got the furminator, I instantly was able to take a whole lot of hair out, and the dander has gone away. I now use it every couple days or so, and I haven't noticed any shedding whatsoever.

My current routine is to use the furminator, follow up with the slicker to fluff and pick up the stray hairs, and the finish with a hair brush.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> Want mine?
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted By: LJsMomI don't like my Furminator either!





> Originally Posted By: AnnaRileySure wish I had my $50 back. Just worthless!!


finally i feel sane again. i'm not the only one in the world that doesnt love this thing.
i think mine is in the garage - i wouldnt even know where









and deb it does absolutely nothing except skip over Tildens coat... but didnt even work on my shorthair either. bleh.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Wow, I'm surprised. I finally bought one a few weeks ago and am very pleased with it. Bought the med size and use it on Sheba and my cats. I think its well worth the money.


----------

